# New Clippers Jersey



## 29380




----------



## Wade County

Nice, I can dig it.


----------



## MicCheck12

it was suppose to come out monday. but ehhh I was hoping for a major change. I love the blue and red uniforms we have.


----------



## Floods

Boo for keeping the cursive font.


----------



## thaKEAF

They've been needing new ones for a minute. So who all got new unis this season? Jazz, Warriors, Clippers?


----------



## ajax25

Floods said:


> Boo for keeping the cursive font.


yeah the size of the font and the numbers is horrible, plus like you said its in cursive, yuck!


----------



## Wade County

I like the cursive!


----------



## RollWithEm

I like the placement of the number, but the combination of the font being cursive and also being very small is deadly.


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## GNG

A marginal improvement.


----------



## Porn Player

That white one is Nice.


----------



## Floods

Organized Chaos said:


>


Let me guess... these were designed by adidas?


----------



## Porn Player

Floods said:


> Let me guess... these were designed by adidas?


What on earth would make you think that?

My post is sponsored by a brand? Can you tell which one?


----------



## Floods

I need glasses.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Not feeling em.


----------



## ajax25

its funny how they made the font so tiny, even they are embarrased to be the clippers


----------



## CosaNostra

The Clippers need a lot more than just new jerseys.


----------

